# faire dialoguer un mac et linux



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2000)

je n'arrive pas à faire se connecter en local un mac à un serveur apache tournant sous Linux RedHat 7. Le tout est connecté en ethernet.

Il n'y a pas de réponse du PC...

des idées ...

merci

Olivier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2000)

donne les config TCP/IP des deux machines, qu'on puisse voir si c'est de la que vient le soucis...
(IP, masque, gateway)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Décembre 2000)

OUAIIII, quelqu'un qui pose une question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Le problème peut venir de plein de problème différents. Pour pouvoir t'aider, il nous faut, commepatpro nous le dit, la configuration réseau de tes ordinateurs.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Décembre 2000)

Ca peut venir  de : 

Apache qui est mal configurer
Des problèlmes de configruation réseau
des problèmes matérielles

.....


----------

